# windows security center service can't be started



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

Hello,
I can't get to the internet, keep receiving this message windows security center service can't be started i already uni stalled my av /fw that didn't help is on a dell inspirion 1545 os windows 7 64 bits it all happend afetr I ran ad- adware last nigth to it removed some trojans and a trojan downloader can't remember much but after that when it restater I can't go on I called dell but they said this is not covered on the warranty just trying to help my girls kid thank you guys for the tips i will get at this point the lap top is justa paper weight


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this:
Press Windows + R and type services.msc
Scroll Down to Security Center
Check it's Startup Type.
If it's Disabled, Right click it and choose properties. Change Disabled to Automatic.
Start the Service.


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

thanks for the reply I had tried that before posting my question but the start up type looks hidden and I can not change it there is a link that helps me configure the service but I am no tsure if I should mess with that


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry. You will have to run Services as an administrator. Standard users can't make changes.


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

no needs for sorry I been trying to fix the problem from her user name after I tried the first time I ask my self about the administrator rule I did go on as administrator and change it.its set for automatic now but service status is on stopped when i tried to click on start it says error 1068: the dependency service group failed to start


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to Services and properties again. Go to the far right tab, called dependencies. You will get a list of servieces which must be on for this to start, in Vista they are 

Windows Management Implimentation
Remote Procedure Call
DCOM server Process Launcher

Run through those and make sure that they are not disabled, and have started. Then try to start Security Center again.


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

i tried that and it says win32: the service cannot be started either because it is disable or because it has no enable devices associated with it


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Which service says this? Have you tried to just enable it as you did for Security Center?


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

It says this on security center properties it appeared when i clicked on depencies


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this:
Open a Administrator Command Prompt
Type (or paste) "sc config wscsvc depend= winmgmt/rpcss/dcomlaunch" and press enter.
See if you can start the service.

If not I'm afraid I doubt I can help you, though I'll let you know if I think of anything.
Ent


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

I tried that it said
access is denied failed 5
thanks for the help


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

I did try something I went to msconfig and on the services tab all were disable and I selected enable all now on the security center the services are started and on dependencies tab it shows th efollowing services remote procedere launcher ,rpc endpoint windows management instrumentation remote procedure call dcom server process launcher rpc endpoint mapper i will try running now the comands you ask me earlier to see what happends


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't do that. What happens now if you start the service?


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

nothing happend I went ahead and changed everything back like it was before so still not working


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I think this is beyond my abilities. I would rather wait and hope that someone else comes along with more experience. Sorry, and best of luck.
Ent


----------



## ELGATILLO (Aug 10, 2001)

ok here is what was done to fix this problem we re-isntall windows 7 and the only problem we encountered was with the wireless card but afetr a few installations of drivers it started working again I wanted to share this so this can be closed and a fix (sort off) another way was copying files that got erase by the ad aware scan but this was simpler to me by the way i did ask the oem if re-installing windows might fixed the problem but they were more interested in chargin us $89.00 for a one time or like $110.00 for a year wich I didn't sugest to my girlfriend o mater of principals thanks for the help ent every body have a good day


----------

